# Color washed out on my new Nex?



## smcenery (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the color looks really washed out. It almost looks like the rootzwiki app has a paper background. The whites are off white and everything else seems dull. I have the brightness on auto and I have put it to 100% but it still doesn't pop. Has anyone else seen this? Just want to know if I need to exchange my phone. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine has the same problem. Whites are off white and stuff has a paper look. I was wondering if the screen is supposed to look like this


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I also notice the same thing. When you pull up the market and the main google page it almost looks textured and hard to explain. Best way to explain is it's like the paper baground in doodejump but not as strong or like graphing paper.


----------



## smcenery (Jul 28, 2011)

I was just looking at it some more and it looks like it is floating above the screen. Could this be the same thing that happened to the iPhone with the glue? I swear I am looking closely and there are some spots that don't move with the picture, really apparent in Gmail when scrolling both up and down and side to side. Do you think it will go away? Or should I return it?


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

smcenery said:


> I was just looking at it some more and it looks like it is floating above the screen. Could this be the same thing that happened to the iPhone with the glue? I swear I am looking closely and there are some spots that don't move with the picture, really apparent in Gmail when scrolling both up and down and side to side. Do you think it will go away? Or should I return it?


Yeah i noticed that too. I am going to give it a week or so to see if it goes away. Maybe the glue just needs to set some more like those iPhones that had the issue


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I took this as the way it is supposed to be. I have both the LTE and GSM models and the screen is the same for both. With screen on auto brightness, its obvious. For me, I don't seem to notice it when I take off auto brightness and set the setting to 2/3 brightness. The icons are not washed out anymore and whites look less like "paper".


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

smcenery said:


> I was just looking at it some more and it looks like it is floating above the screen. Could this be the same thing that happened to the iPhone with the glue? I swear I am looking closely and there are some spots that don't move with the picture, really apparent in Gmail when scrolling both up and down and side to side. Do you think it will go away? Or should I return it?


Wasn't this an issue with the GSM version? I think someone posted a pic here.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Seeing this as well. Was about ready to call VZW in the morning.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I noticed it as well - especially in Gmail and on the Google webpage. It was as if the white just wasn't really white enough, like it was dull and had a hint of grey (the paper-like description above is a good one). I also had it on auto brightness. Once I changed to the medium or high brightness setting the white was actually white and vibrant.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Turning up the brightness does seem to get rid of it


----------



## dmaustin (Oct 9, 2011)

I can barely see what you're talking about. It's not a problem for me whatsoever, this screen is beautiful. Some people are just really picky about their screens. I sell and install TVs and audio systems. My friend today was complaining about light bleed on his LG LED TV. I didn't think it looked so bad, but it drives him crazy. The backlight on his Thunderbolt would probably bother me tho. Yuck!

So if the screen is a big enough problem to upset you then... Meh, to each his own. Hopefully we'll get some Voodoo Color eventually. And maybe even Voodoo Sound... In fact the one thing that does bug me so far, is the loudness of the speaker when playing music. My fascinate is much louder. And that's probably a non-issue for many others.


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup I've got the same paper effect, was almost going to bring the phone back earlier.. I guess its everyone and not just me lol


----------



## Foxracr17 (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. Beginning to think its an effect of ics??


----------



## foolie (Dec 16, 2011)

So I take it this is a normal issue? Been noticing it on mine unless on 2 or 3/3 brightness.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems like it


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was almost thinking it might be the screen protector. Anyone not running one with this issue?


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I've got the same problem. At first I assumed it was just a Samsung thing since almost all OEM's use different technology, so I figured this was just a new look. I don't have a Fascinate or anything else to compare it to, but i don't remember the Charge looking this bad.

I compared it with the screen on my t-bolt. In the side-by-side picture, both are set at 50% brightness. In the overlap, both are set at 100%.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't this an issue at first on the Nexus S as well?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty sure it's just the characteristics of the screen. Not an actual problem.


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm really glad I'm not the only one, I was really thinking about taking it back.
Now I'll just hold onto mine and see what happens.


----------



## swm5126 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is normal for AMOLED screens unfortunately.


----------



## siphyn (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the same textured paper look. My Charge never had this issue, but then again the Charge has an AMOLED+ display. Could it be the oleophobic coating on the screen? I notice if I turn the screen brightness up it pretty much goes away.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Auto-Brightness off as mentioned fixes it and makes it look much better but it doesn't bother me so I'll stick with auto-brightness.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NBAJWill55 said:


> Yeah I've got the same problem. At first I assumed it was just a Samsung thing since almost all OEM's use different technology, so I figured this was just a new look. I don't have a Fascinate or anything else to compare it to, but i don't remember the Charge looking this bad.
> 
> I compared it with the screen on my t-bolt. In the side-by-side picture, both are set at 50% brightness. In the overlap, both are set at 100%.


That's exaggerated isn't it? The camera is going to adjust to one or the other and it's just not going to look the same as in person.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> That's exaggerated isn't it? The camera is going to adjust to one or the other and it's just not going to look the same as in person.


I'd tend to think the same. I'm holding my TBolt next to my Nexus....both on auto-brightness and the TBolt IMO is washed out due to being too bright for the room compared to the Nexus. To each his own though.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

The whites seem sort of yellowish


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd tend to think the same. I'm holding my TBolt next to my Nexus....both on auto-brightness and the TBolt IMO is washed out due to being too bright for the room compared to the Nexus. To each his own though.


On sense? Auto brightness is horrible on sense. It will not go less that 50% I can't wake up and look at 50% brightness in the black hole that is my bedroom. That's probably the number 2 or 3 reason for me not being able to stay on a sense ROM for more than a day or two.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

This has been noted in a lot of GSM reviews. It may change a little with more and more use but def no deal breaker for me at least. Would you rather have more washed out color with a rezound? Or jagged edges with a razr? I'm cool with a little yellow lol.


----------



## wannano (Jul 26, 2011)

Dude im just here checking out the reviews because I considered swapping out my rezound for the nexus but I have to say that the rezound screen is absolutely gorgeous.(IMO)


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

In the same camp and was considering bringing back to store. Now I know it is what it is, not a deal breaker since it doesn't show on video and in games. I'm more annoyed at the crappy car dock and the fact the Google Car Dock app isn't compatible. Did anyone at Google test this in a car before launch?


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

just wait for a voodoo color type fix. The settings of the screen are off.

To test this download screen filter from the market and set it to 25% or below.

i am willing to bet a contrast and gamma change will fix it right up.

I was comparing the nex to the fascinate and the fassy has a far better looking screen for anything below 75% but at 100% the nexus looks better.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I compared my LTE Gnex to my wifes RAZR and found that the whites are not as true on the Gnex but the colors are more true. The RAZR almost appeared to have over saturated color. I was not crazy about the differences. Its a trade off, but I am overwhelmingly happy with my Gnex


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

So initially I thought the screen was supposed to look this way. Today I brought it in to a Verizon store to compare. Even at full brightness on each phone, my whites were clearly not as white and crisp as the display units. Don't know if I'll exchange or not yet, but all nexus screens are definitely not created equal. We could all see the difference a mile away.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

My whites are off as well, hopefully voodoo or software will help. I don't know, I actually kind of like it, easier in the eyes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the same problem. I am hoping it's software. my Incredible with the original AMOLED screen never had this problem and it had a lower pixel density.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## pulptastic (Nov 3, 2011)

i have the same paper-like appearance. It reminds me of image compression artifacts but it seems to be a fixed pattern regardless of color. I thought it could be variation in pixel brightness at lower levels but that should change when displaying different colors. My guess is something to do with the adhesive used.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

If you angle the phone about 10 degrees it turns white. . I'm liking it more and more .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

wannano said:


> Dude im just here checking out the reviews because I considered swapping out my rezound for the nexus but I have to say that the rezound screen is absolutely gorgeous.(IMO)


i was in the same boat as u. i had a rezound since november 22nd and was debating whether to get the nexus or not. im glad i did. the raised power/volume buttons compared to the rezound and the buttonless desing is just amazing. if u can get over the screen (even tho it doesnt bother me) its an awesome phone. i love the build of the phone too seems solid to me and not flimsy like a lot of people say it is. im not dissapointed one bit in trading my rezound for the gnex


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

To me it looks great though. Did anyone come from a Bionic? I think that was the shittiest display ever. I started to get used to it in the end but at first it drove me crazy with the "checker board" effect.

I believe what people are seeing is the mixture of AMOLED and PenTile. Are there other devices with this configuration? I think that the lower brightness settings don't allow for enough light to get to the subpixels. That would explain why it gets better with higher brightness.

I really think at this point there isn't a 100% perfect display. You have to make compromises when pushing the resolution this far. I would guess if you did a 720p AMOLED+ screen you would zap the battery immediately.

I'm completely ok with it if the only issue I have is some whites that are a little off white.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

It's definitely an noticeable, but a reasonable trade-off for the phones other perks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

im just bummed a bit as i bought this device expecting AMOLED HD to be 2x or more better than my fascinates AMOLED.

Also cant stand how blacks become purple when the phone dims down. Thats just not right for a display that is supposed to have the blackest blacks.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> im just bummed a bit as i bought this device expecting AMOLED HD to be 2x or more better than my fascinates AMOLED.
> 
> Also cant stand how blacks become purple when the phone dims down. Thats just not right for a display that is supposed to have the blackest blacks.


Agreed. The blacks on this phone don't seem as black as my Fascinate or Charge. Also the colors are less over saturated, which some people might like, but I don't.

I imagine future ROMs, themes, kernels, and/or updates could address this really though. I don't think it is the hardware, I think it is just the color profile/tuning. Almost like the gamma is too high.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

edit: delete me.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I flashed the advanced power menu + auto-brightness change mod and I've not noticed anything like this since. Worth a shot for you rooted users. If you plan on trying it be sure you are on a deodexed ROM.


----------



## b00sted (Aug 20, 2011)

haha wish i would of came here first, reemed vzw a new tushy cause they would not replace my phone due to the screen looking like shiz. after haveing my call escalted 3 times I have a new one on the way but kinda sad to know it wont fix what I thought was a issue. weird my OG droid looked better in low light lol


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Turning off auto bright didn't do much for me. My Dx had much brighter whites than my G-Nex. That being said I'm keeping this phone cause its awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

